# The Latest Put Yourself On TV Site YOUPORN.Com



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It had to happen sooner or later. It was only a matter of time. With YOUTUBE, Google Video and all the other video hosting entries with their strict anti-porn content requirements that someone would create a site where you can upload your own porn productions. Now you too can share your very own sex life with the entire world.

So far I see no advertising underwriting this site but you know that will happen in a big way. Just when you thought things could not get raunchier in our world, then came

YOUPORN.COM


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> ..So far I see no advertising underwriting this site..


You dirty guy...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Koz, I looked on that site for videos of plump nurses wringing the necks of hitmen for you, but didn't find any. I'll keep checking back though.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:L: Excellent NewEngland...


----------

